# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  فريق iFixit يفكك آي-فون 12 و 12 برو ويكشف عن أشياء عديدة

## mohamed73

قام فريق iFixit ببث فيديو مباشر على قناتهم على اليوتيوب لعملية فكالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  في وقت سابق من هذا الأسبوع، وتم تفكيك الآي-فون بالكامل وعرض جميع  المكونات الداخلية وتصميمها، وكشفت هذه العملية عن العديد من أوجه التشابه  بين الهاتفين.   أظهر  الاختبار المبكر الذي أجرته iFixit أن شاشات آي-فون 12 و 12 برو قابلة  للتبديل بدون أدنى مشكلة، وبمجرد إزالة الشاشة وعدم تفكيك أي جزء آخر يبدو  أن كل شيء متطابق بين الهاتفين تقريبا.    
عند إزالة الكاميرا لآي-فون 12، وجدوا أن هناك فاصل بلاستيكي من نوع جيد بدلاً من العدسة المقربة ومستشعر LiDAR في آي-فون 12 برو .    
تم  التأكيد على أن كل من آي-فون 12 و 12 برو يتميزان بنفس البطارية البالغة  2815 مللي أمبير. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، قال iFixit إن بطاريات الجهازين قابلة  للتبديل بسهولة. يكشف فحص الأشعة  السينية التي قام بها موقع Creative Electron عن لوحة “المازر بورد” أنها  متطابقة تقريبًا بين الهاتفين على شكل حرف L حتى البطارية ودوائر الشحن  المغناطيسية، والتي تقدم دعم الـ MagSafe في الجهازين. ويكشف تفكيك منفصل  لشاحن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تشاركه iFixit عن تصميم بسيط بمغناطيس وملف شحن يحيط بلوحة دائرة كهربائية صغيرة.    *قابلية الاصلاح*  
حصل كل من آي-فون 12 و 12برو على درجة قابلية الإصلاح 6 من 10، وقال iFixit أن العديد من المكونات يسهل استبدالها. 
لكن  الموقع يتذمر من استخدام أبل المستمر للبراغي “المسامير” الخاصة بها  مختلفة الأحجام والأشكال، وعلى كل فني أن يعاني لمعرفة أماكن وترتيب هذه  البراغي، وإذا حدث وقام بوضع واحد مكان آخر سيحدث ضررا في اللوحة مما يتسبب  في أعطال كبيرة في الآي-فون، لذا عليه أن يكون حريصا جدا. 
كذلك، زيادة إجراءات العزل المائي في الآي-فون يمكن أن يعقد عملية الصيانة، وتجعل إصلاحات أضرار المياه الصعبة أقل نجاحا.  
كذلك زيادة فرص حدوث كسور في الزجاج الأمامي والخلفي للجهازين. 
يمكنك مشاهدة فيديو عملية التفكيك:     *ما  رأيك في التصميم الداخلي للآي-فون 12؟ وهل تعتقد أنه على أبل تقليل مقاومة  الماء ليتمكن الفنيون من اجراء الاصلاحات؟ وما سبب تقليل حجم البطارية؟  أخبرنا في التعليقات.*

----------

